# Memory storage keeps going down.



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

This is an issue i keep having, the people at the iloung forum says its normal. for some reason my memory storage keeps getting less and less. and i dont put anything on it. i just have my music on there but it just stayed about 11% capacity... then after some time pass im having less and less down to 9% i empty the cache on the safari...that dont help. The people at the ilounge forum says its normal to do that.....ok... well is it normal for the memory storage space to fill up til the ipad crashes? what are exactly are you saying here?. Meanwhile my ipad fills up with something i dont know what, ending up with less memory. What is going on?


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

I should add that i had to do an update to iPadOS 14.0. memoery decreased to 1GB and a half. Meaning i have 1GB less memory left after the update. (Would that be increase or decrease depending on what talking about?)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

To confirm, you are talking about storage?

Typical causes are images within iMessages, photos/video you save/create, games, and browsing.

If you go to Settings > General > Storage, what does it show the usage is? (image is for an old iPhone, but iPads should be close to the same.)


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

It used to be just 18.9GB until a week ago. Just yesterday it was 21GB, but since i signed in to this board on this ipad to get this pic on here it added another GB. (Im usualy on this board via my HP laptop) (and i music on here for a few months so....thats not what caused it, it caused some but NOT the GB gain recently. Im talking about the GB gain from....nothing)


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Ok... now it went down...







It seems to fluctuate up and down BUT it settles on the more GB.... thats the best way i can explain it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The only difference I saw was with Safari, but that doesn't add up.

having said that, your music takes up about 1/4th of your space.

Do you have any other apple devices that uses the same icloud account?


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

No i dont. And i dont want to until we move. Im going to get a new ipod when my mom and i move back to Texas (we are currently in Cozumel, Mexico waiting for our house to sell so we can move..another issuethere😩)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK... is the iPad under warranty? I think at this point you may need to contact Apple because there is a difference of 500MB between the two screenshots... and the only difference was within Safari was .40 MB... I was thinking maybe you had another device that its syncing between them so if you don't have any other apps that are syncing.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

i was on a incognit safari when i posted the first pic then when i posyed the 2nd pic i saved the password to this pad. Maybe thats whats it. I wanted to pist the screeenshots but i had to be on the pad to do it and NOT in incognito safar either.


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

What you're seeing is normal. You have >10GB available. There's no problem.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

But why does it keep filling up? that cant be good. eventually its gonna hit the limit then my ipad will crash....
even without the music itll still fill up, itll just take longer...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If it's just safari, then check the Preferences > General in Safari and see what the clearing history is set to. If it's not set to Daily, try that.


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

DBR70 said:


> But why does it keep filling up? that cant be good. eventually its gonna hit the limit then my ipad will crash....
> even without the music itll still fill up, itll just take longer...


It will "fill up" if you install more apps and add more music. Just like any other computer, phone, tablet.

Small increases and decreases based on daily use will not cause all storage to be consumed and crash. iOS is a closed, proprietary OS. Note the amount of "Other" storage. Only Apple knows what that is. You can't control it.

You have plenty of free storage. Use your iPad. Enjoy. Don't worry about what's happening in the OS.


----------

